# restoring bucket seats



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

To those who have restored thier bucket seats, I have a few questions to ask after i describe my recent purchase. After removing the covers, foam and burlap I see a lots of hevy surface rust all over the springs but there is little to no compromise to the springs visually speaking. Does this mean I need new springs or can I just stiffen them up by tightening with cable and bull rings? Is it regular protocall when restoring seats to installing new springs and basically just use the original frame? I didnt figure on buying new springs just foams. Is it just plain dumb not replacing the springs while the seats are disassembled? Here are a few pictures


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if the springs still have their integrity (i assume you sat on it before you stripped it, did it feel saggy?) you have a couple options, you could sandblast and clear coat if you are a purist and think people will be checking your springs for accuracy or simply take a wire brush or wheel and get the scale off and coat them with POR15 or similar rust reformer and call it good...just my 2 cents


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

If they haven't lost there integrity just put some type of rust convertor on them. I have re spung one seat so far and ahve another to do. The available springs are a little heavier. Took a a few hours to completly build a new seat base. Still need to adjust it a little but turned out rather good.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

They felt fair but the were ripped in the center straight through the foam. You could see the ground and the foam was brittle. That alone would produce a great loss of support even wiith good springs imho. I was really wondering if you, all or most replaced the springs when their seats were apart sotra like replacing bearings when any machine is torn down. I was also wondering about using galvenized fence paint but maybey por15 is the ticket?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have not found one post of anybody but me respringing seat. Ames sells seat bottoms for $100 bucks and I bet most buy those. I have $34 dollars in both mine... but several hours so...


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

facn8me is this a kit for Abodies that is bought and you fasten them or did you buy single springs, cut and construct?


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

you beat me with the post. Where can I buy the parts?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Upholstery Supplies | DIY Upholstery Supply


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh my carefull what you wish for....thanks for the link


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

par4n1 said:


> Oh my carefull what you wish for..


True'er words have never been spoken:willy:


----------

